# See this one yet?



## Rickytree (Feb 15, 2012)

Tree climber falls from broken tree, nearly killed - YouTube


----------



## deevo (Feb 15, 2012)

What a moron, nice PPE. He'll be in an upcoming TCIA magazine in the injuries/fatalities section if he keeps that circus going.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Feb 15, 2012)

wow


----------



## Rickytree (Feb 15, 2012)

Idiots cutting down a tree - YouTube

here's another good laugh. Listen to the guy recording at the end.


----------



## Rickytree (Feb 15, 2012)

How NOT To Cut Down A Tree - YouTube


----------



## Rickytree (Feb 15, 2012)

How not to cut down a tree - YouTube


No shortage of ballsy idiots out there.


----------



## Rickytree (Feb 15, 2012)

How NOT to cut down a tree. - YouTube

This guy would not want to hire me....forsure!


----------



## Rickytree (Feb 15, 2012)

Tree Felling - Dave from Davey Tree PART 2 - YouTube

Well, what more is there to say? Proof that you can teach an idiot to cut a tree down.


----------



## Rickytree (Feb 15, 2012)

The Davy Tree Expert Company - YouTube

No harness and I got to ask... why the crane? No wonder they charge so much.


----------



## Rickytree (Feb 15, 2012)

Redneck Tree Cutting Service - YouTube



got the kids contained! Great.


----------



## Rickytree (Feb 15, 2012)

Tree Cutting Gone Wrong - YouTube


Epic Fail! Jumped in the water and didn't know how to swim.


----------



## Rickytree (Feb 15, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0uRuC_2aHRY&feature=related


OH he's fine!


----------



## Rickytree (Feb 15, 2012)

Tree Falls on Cottage 3GP - YouTube


Wow never seen this one yet. They just keep coming.


----------



## Rickytree (Feb 15, 2012)

How NOT to cut down a rotten tree - YouTube

On to Phase 2!


----------



## Rickytree (Feb 15, 2012)

Some Crazy Pole Climber With Skills - YouTube


I blame it on a boring day at home.


----------



## treemandan (Feb 16, 2012)

Rickytree said:


> Tree Trimming Fail - YouTube
> 
> 
> OH he's fine!



WoW! I never seen or heard of anybody falling INTO a tree before! You would think the safety suit would have saved him.


----------



## Rickytree (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks TreemanDan! was waiting for some comments. Wow tough Crowd!


----------

